# When will manufacturers deliver copies of Winows 7?



## wicked.ludicrous (Jan 5, 2009)

I know that Windows 7 was released on the 22nd, but many manufacturers have been vague about when they're going to be able to deliver copies. 
Does anyone know about when some manufacturers (especially Dell) will send them? I've been checking my order status on the Dell Win7 program site, but it's been blank so far...
Thanks


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

If you are waiting for an upgrade via Dell you have to wait for them.

If you want to purchase it from Microsoft they have an on-line store.
http://store.microsoft.com/home.aspx


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

If you have an MSDN subscription, you already have it.


----------

